# Blutige Zehen durch Hechtattacke



## Seele (26. Juli 2021)

Krass, filmt der das auch noch. Hat wohl Glück gehabt, das hätten auch schlimmere Wunden sein können.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

Wenn dem seine Haxn stinken wie Fische, dann habediere. Der soll sich seine Käsbolzen wo anders waschen.
Das nenne ich mal Karma.


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2021)

Herrje, unsereiner sucht die Hechte mit allerlei Schlichen und Listen, und zu dem Herrn kommen sie freiwillig und beißen zu. Der sollte mit dem Angel anfangen.

Und nach dem jährlichen Hechtbiss fehlt noch der Waller-Snack-Dackel, und der Sommer ist fast perfekt.


----------



## DUSpinner (26. Juli 2021)

Ich sollte demnächst wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin, die Füße zum Anlocken ins Wasser halten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Juli 2021)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich sollte demnächst wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin, die Füße zum Anlocken ins Wasser halten.


Ein bisschen Lametta als Fusskette herunterbaumeln lassen, kann nicht schaden


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Lametta als Fusskette herunterbaumeln lassen, kann nicht schaden


Rot lackierte Fußnägel haben sicher noch einen zusätzlichen Effekt, also Frau oder Freundin zum Plantschen auffordern?

Jürgen


----------



## Verstrahlt (26. Juli 2021)

Savage Gear Real Foot für die nächste Saison auf Hecht


----------



## Ukel (26. Juli 2021)

Das war keine Attacke, sondern eine „negative Begegnung“


----------



## thanatos (26. Juli 2021)

tolle Ideen ! hab da gleich ein nächstes Forschungsprojekt -
werde mal eine Woche lang meine Füße nicht waschen und die Socken nicht wechseln 
- mal sehen was ich noch schönes buntes im Sockenfach finde - Drilling und Stahlvorfach ran -
und wenn´s dann richtig scheppert stimmt das mit dem Geruch  
dann ade Hygiene ade teure Gummifische .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Savage Gear Real Foot für die nächste Saison auf Hecht



Ich glaube im gut sortierten "Erwachsenen-Fachhandel" kann man so etwas tatsächlich kaufen.
Du müsstest Dir nur noch ne Tauchschaufel und ein paar Drillinge an das Gummiding basteln.


----------



## ollidi (26. Juli 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> - Drilling und Stahlvorfach ran -


Vielleicht hatte er das ja sogar, wollte Schwarzangeln und das ging nach hinten los.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juli 2021)

Die Attacken, welche bei uns im Frühjahr oft gemeldet werden, sind eher auf Zandermännchen zurückzuführen, welche ihr Nest verteidigen. Habe es selber erlebt, dass sich ein Männchen in einen Unterfangkescher verbissen hat. Der Zander war dermaßen aggressiv und ist bis auf wenige Zentimeter Wassertiefe dem Kescher gefolgt.
Das Problem ist der gleiche von Badegästen bevorzugte flache Uferbereich, der auch vom Zander gern für seine Nester genutzt wird. Deswegen sehe ich solche Meldungen über Hechtattacken eher skeptisch.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrje, unsereiner sucht die Hechte mit allerlei Schlichen und Listen, und zu dem Herrn kommen sie freiwillig und beißen zu. Der sollte mit dem Angel anfangen.
> 
> Und nach dem jährlichen Hechtbiss fehlt noch der Waller-Snack-Dackel, und der Sommer ist fast perfekt.


Unser Tierheim hat schon keine Dackel mehr. Habts ihr noch welche?


----------



## Minimax (26. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Unser Tierheim hat schon keine Dackel mehr. Habts ihr noch welche?


Ach weißte, das mit den Dackeln und den Wallern ist ja wieder mal son Tacklehype um die Taschen der Köderindustrie zu füllen. 

Jetzt braucht man unbedingt nen Teckel als Topköder für die Uriane, vor ein paar Saisons hieß es, wenn man nicht nen Yorkshire ins Wasser hängt, kann man es gleich lassen, und nächstes Jahr beißen sie vermutlich ausschließlich auf Mops. Alle natürlich möglichst reinrassig mit Super Pedigree vom Züchter.
Fakt ist: Dem Wels ist es egal, welchen Köter man ihm serviert, Hauptsache die Grösse stimmt. Jede X-Beliebige Promenadenmischung von der Raststätte wird ihren Fisch fangen, wenn nur zappelt und bellt und der Waller Hunger hat. Die ganzen Super-Top-Spezialrasse Köderköter sind einzig dafür da, uns Anglern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Also, nur Mut


----------



## thanatos (27. Juli 2021)

das mit den Zanderangriffen kann ich bestätigen , bei uns im Freibad hatte einer 
sein Nest unter der Rutsche und hat einige Kinder gebissen - gefangen -
mit einem Schuh an die Oberfläche gelockt und mit einer Senke entnommen ,
ist schon einige Jahre her .


----------



## phirania (27. Juli 2021)

Und die Killer Schildkröte nicht zu vergessen.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Juli 2021)

Schön, dass das mal festgehalten wurde!  

Sonst wurde immer Leuten so ein Vorkommnis nicht geglaubt ...  
Für mich glasklar, dass Esox in egal welcher Größe so einen "Zehenwurm" einfach mal probieren muss, ist ja oft einfach unbeschäftigt neugierig und auf der Suche nach neuen Futterquellen.

Und für Schwimmer gibt es dann auch noch die Bissvariante vom geärgerten eher größeren Esox.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

solange ich nicht höre oder lese, dass da ein Waller einen ausgewachsenen Rottweiler gefressen hat, gehe ich da gar nicht los  , es soll sich ja schon lohnen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juli 2021)

Na und ein bisschen Fußkäse ist er bestimmt auch los


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2021)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Ich sollte demnächst wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin, die Füße zum Anlocken ins Wasser halten.



welche Implikationen ergeben sich dann hier beim Angeln auf Barsch mit Wurm?


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juli 2021)

Du meinst mit riesen Schlange auf Barsch


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2021)

mea culpa! Ich angel nur mit Lebend-Anaconda ^^


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. Juli 2021)

Wenn ein Piercing hast kannst da direkt nen Drilling einhängen ^^


----------



## Blueser (27. Juli 2021)

Intimpiercing?


----------



## smithie (28. Juli 2021)

Das ist hier bei uns um die Ecke im Wald - das ist da schonmal passiert.

Das ist quasi ein Serien-Beißer!!!


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2021)

Wann beißt denn eigendlich mal ein Mensch den Hecht....?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2021)

Ich mache das schon häufiger ...


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich mache das schon häufiger ...


Aber nur nach dem Garen....


----------



## ragbar (30. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Savage Gear Real Foot für die nächste Saison auf Hecht


Als Line Thru,in schwimmend,slow n fast sinking und 26 Farben.

Firetiger wird dann mein Favorit.


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2021)

Nouldes schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas in der Nähe meiner Füße schwimmen sehe, ziehe ich instinktiv meine Beine aus dem Wasser. Meine Schwester arbeitet in der Traumatologie und hatte Patienten, die von Hechten und Zandern angegriffen wurden, was nicht so lustig ist, wie es sich anhört, da sie Arterien durchbeißen können.


Boar kann hier mal was unternehmen. Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten.
Der Link führt auch zu Stellenangeboten für Auslieferungsfahrer.

Traumatologie für Hecht- und Zanderattacken.

Patient kommt in Schockraum 2, Arterie von Zander durchgebissen.
Blutdruck niedrig.
Adrenalin, Fentanyl und Diezepam (Trauma droht) verabreicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Boar kann hier mal was unternehmen. Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten.



Arbeiten ist das Stichwort, Hexen können wir auch nicht. Siehst du was???


----------



## rippi (13. August 2021)

Ich hätte den Beitrag sehr gerne gelesen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2021)

Steht doch noch unter #31 komplett.


----------



## rippi (13. August 2021)

Das war alles? Nur diese 2 Zeilen und dann der Link? Sehr unkreativ.


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Arbeiten ist das Stichwort, Hexen können wir auch nicht. Siehst du was???


Mein Unmut war einzig und allein dem schwachsinnigen Beitrag gewidmet, nicht eurer Arbeit.


----------



## Minimax (13. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Unmut war einzig und allein dem schwachsinnigen Beitrag gewidmet, nicht eurer Arbeit.


Es ist wie es immer ist, das Muster ist so klar wie.. wie... wie ein klares Muster, es gibt kaum Variationen:
Neuanmeldung mit generischem Porträtphoto als Avatarbild, dann in schneller Folge _genau_ 5 Unverbindlichkeiten in zufälligen meist aktuellen Threads. Dann ein paar Tage Pause, und daraufhin der dürftig begründete 6te Beitrag mit kommerziellem Link. EIgentlich wäre ich gespannt, wie das dann weitergehen würde, aber spätestens beim ersten Linkpost schreiten hier im Board unsere Mods ein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2021)

Wir sind ja in der Hoffnung, daß es nicht immer auf gewerblichen oder spamhaften Versuch ausartet.


----------

